# Guanfacine?



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried this for social anxiety or adhd? My pdoc just prescribed me this. I took my first pill this morning and i didn't notice anything.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

When it's prescribed for ADHD, it's usually to control the impulsiveness and hyperactivity - not to improve the concentration. It basically physically slows you down, I think.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

damn thats ****ed


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

martyboi said:


> damn thats ****ed


If you respond to beta blockers (regarding social anxiety), then I imagine you'd respond to alpha blockers like guanfacine, too. However, if you were thinking that guanfacine would have effects like other ADHD meds (like Ritalin and Adderall), then you're outta luck. Alpha blockers more or less balance out the physical stimulation of stimulants.


----------



## noname85 (Jan 9, 2011)

Effexor increased my anxiety (even though i waited two or three months to see if i will adjust to the drug.. still, it didnt go away) ... the higher the dose , the higher the social anxiety problem. Was ok for depression, motivation, and mainly it was the most "clear" drug in terms of my cognitive functions. Effexor's Social Anxiety may have to do with its action on norepinephrine(noradrenaline).

Paroxetine was fine for SA , but sedating/unmotivating, not the best for my depression/motivation.

Zoloft seems fine, but Effexor was better for motivation and everything seemed crystal-clear on it (cognition-wise). I mean.. with Effexor I do not feel that my studying abilities are a bit slower. While with Zoloft or especially with Paroxetine I do feel that foggy state.

Bupropion addition to Zoloft , combined, seems superb for depression but still I feel that the foggy state (when studying etc) doesnt go away despite the addition of bupropion. Also, sweaty palms etc and mild anxiety appears.. (less or similar anxiety/sweaty palms with what i experienced at LOW dose of effexor)

So...

Effexor seemed to be the most "clear" drug for my cognition.. U know, I was feeling like when I was not on any medication.. So I WANT TO BE ABLE TO USE MY 100% OF MY POTENTIAL WHEN STUDYING.. but it's sweaty palms/sympathetic system activation/SOCIAL ANXIETY that it causes is a drawback.

---ANYONE TRIED COMBINING EFFEXOR WITH GUANFACINE(TENEX/INTUIV/GENERIC) etc ?????
(to reduce effexor's S.A. / norepinephrine problems)---


ps1. Currently on 100mg Zoloft.. it seems fine, but still this SSRI "cognitive-fog" (even though it is much milder that paroxetine's cognitive-fog) is there.. Effexor didnt have that at all.. but s.a. increase(etc. etc.) was BAD.. so i quit effexor.

ps2. Gunafacine is still not marketed in Europe so I cannot obtain it... (and also I cannot find guanfacine online... it needs a U.S./Canadian doctor prescription). Clonidine makde me feel sedated and mainly depressed(a lot) when it was combined with effexor, though it stopped the sweating(!) etc etc..


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

korey said:


> If you respond to beta blockers (regarding social anxiety), then I imagine you'd respond to alpha blockers like guanfacine, too. However, if you were thinking that guanfacine would have effects like other ADHD meds (like Ritalin and Adderall), then you're outta luck. Alpha blockers more or less balance out the physical stimulation of stimulants.


You are mistaken. Guanfacine is a selective alpha-2A adrenoceptor AGONIST - not ANTagonist. By agonising the receptor it inhibits noradrenalin release. The result is less activity on the beta adrenoceptors AND the other alpha's. The other alpha adrenoceptors inhibit NA aswell as dopamine release so dopamine should be somewhat disinhibited by guanfacine although I think this may be limited to the prefrontal cortices. ADHD symptoms should improve depending on the individual (see ADRA2A 'G' allele) but I do not know about SA. I am hopeful that it will deal with both as it is the med I am going to push for when I next see my psych. The side effect potential is favourable and there is no crash. I am hopeful that this will be the silver bullet...


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> You are mistaken. Guanfacine is a selective alpha-2A adrenoceptor AGONIST - not ANTagonist. By agonising the receptor it inhibits noradrenalin release. The result is less activity on the beta adrenoceptors AND the other alpha's. The other alpha adrenoceptors inhibit NA aswell as dopamine release so dopamine should be somewhat disinhibited by guanfacine although I think this may be limited to the prefrontal cortices. ADHD symptoms should improve depending on the individual (see ADRA2A 'G' allele) but I do not know about SA. I am hopeful that it will deal with both as it is the med I am going to push for when I next see my psych. The side effect potential is favourable and there is no crash. I am hopeful that this will be the silver bullet...


Did you try this one jonny? I'm looking for a bèta blocker alternative myself and this one seems to be the best in theory of the ones I've come across. No sexual side effects listed (I stopped bisoprolol because of impotence).


----------



## AyGozal (Mar 2, 2012)

guanfacine might work for performance anxiety. generally, it is not anxiogenic otherwise, however, as a 'cure' for social phobia, I don't believe it has demonstrated anything to that extent in any trial or in its rather well known effect on the human body during its existence - this is hardly a new drug, just new marketing strategy...as an agent for ADHD in children, focusing on the H part of that string of letters.

With a great record [in terms of adverse effects, very well tolerated by young and old], I don't think you should worry about giving it a go. Who knows. And what if.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Tenex is helping my over rapid thinking brain. I have already noticed after a week of using it I have less anxiety. BUT I feel like I am more depressed than normal.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you take Ritalin Coffee or Amp's on that stuff?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Yes it's meant to offset the high energy effects of it


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

How is that stuff used in combination any good?


----------



## narsatya (Aug 4, 2012)

Does guanfacine and fluoxetine combine?


----------

